# 16 week potty shot. Any chance there wrong :(



## Katt36

16 week potty shot! Everyone here said girl for my 12 week ultrasound. The ultrasound tech said she would bet her house its a boy. Obviously she is saying that its a boy and that is the pee pee in the picture. Please tell me your honest opinion.


----------



## Lyndzo

Definitely looks like a boy!!


----------



## Katt36

:( was hoping that wasn't boy bits and maybe the cord.


----------



## Katt36

Hellllloooo!!! Anyone out there?


----------



## kaylacrouch93

I believe thats a boy sorry


----------



## Katt36

Ya think I need to slide over to major gender disappointment thread. This was my last chance for a girl. Totally crushed


----------



## Katt36

Couldn't this be the nub? Ugh I know I'm reaching.


----------



## girlnboots

The nub is in a profile shot, not a potty shot. 

Do you have a clearer picture? That's really blurry.


----------



## Katt36

Your quote is posted below. In answer to your question this is the only other shot I have. I just turned 16 weeks today. 



girlnboots said:


> The nub is in a profile shot, not a potty shot.
> 
> Do you have a clearer picture? That's really blurry.


----------



## girlnboots

I'm sorry, I meant, could you take a clearer picture? The scan itself is probably fine.


----------



## Misscalais

I'm not really sure Hun although it does look like a boy.


----------



## capegirl7

I am so sorry this is not what you wanted. That does look like boy. Although I had a 16 week scan and they were 99.9% sure it was a boy. Had two scans since and I am definitely having a little girl. This is the potty shot they gave me at 16 weks
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2013-09-07-16-40-11.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Katt36

If I saw the scrotum as well I might be more convinced. To me that looks like the nub on my 12 week scan. It looks forked like my nub shot. I think I will keep the hope until my 20 week scan when my regular Dr at the perinatal center do the ultrasound.


----------



## Katt36

Here's my other scan.


----------



## OurLilFlu

I just might not know what I'm looking at but I think with that pic it could be a toss up, to me it looks like the foot is in the way. The tech probably saw more at the scan rather than this one pic. The lady that posted her 16 week shot, I would've def thought boy there. Still hope but again brave yourself for the disappointment and talk to the ladies over there if you wanna


----------



## Katt36

OurLilFlu said:


> I just might not know what I'm looking at but I think with that pic it could be a toss up, to me it looks like the foot is in the way. The tech probably saw more at the scan rather than this one pic. The lady that posted her 16 week shot, I would've def thought boy there. Still hope but again brave yourself for the disappointment and talk to the ladies over there if you wanna

Thank you again for taking a look. I will say this it was done by a cousin of a friend at a hospital that people say once you go in you never come out :). They don't have stellar reputations with anything. I go to a separate hospital and the peri natal center there is stellar. I should have just waited for them. Does this look like a pee pee to you?? I don't know.... Bracing for another boy response but maybe it will turn out different.


----------



## georgebaby1

looking id say boy cause it looks bigger at the bottom which is the scrotum if it was the cord it wouldn't look like that really sorry


----------



## Katt36

georgebaby1 said:


> looking id say boy cause it looks bigger at the bottom which is the scrotum if it was the cord it wouldn't look like that really sorry

Thanks Hun! It's ok. I will work through it somehow, no choice to come to terms.


----------



## sfish

Congratulations anyway hun ive got 3 boys I feel this lil one is a boy to but over joyed either way im sure u will get over shock and be excited and happy xx


----------



## Katt36

sfish said:


> Congratulations anyway hun ive got 3 boys I feel this lil one is a boy to but over joyed either way im sure u will get over shock and be excited and happy xx

I wish I shares your attitude it would make it easier. Thanks so much and good luck with your little one.


----------



## sfish

Good luck to hun xx


----------



## _jellybean_

I'm sorry hon. I'd prepare for a boy because it sure does look like you've got a little guy in there. It's rare that they say boy and out pops a girl so sorry:(.


----------



## sbl

Looks like a boy to me hun. 
I know your probably not wanting to hear this but sonographers wouldn't just it like that unless they were sure.
I take it you wanted a girl?


----------



## Katt36

This is my third and final child. Third boy. I desperately wanted a girl.


----------



## c.m.c

Katt36 said:


> :( was hoping that wasn't boy bits and maybe the cord.

The cord has 3 blood vessels in it so it can often look girly, with 3 lines.

when sexing a scan you always scan cord then move down, the sonographer would have been sure...your image is defo boy looking.esp as your 16 weeks.....12 week scans are fun but not diagnostic tbh


----------



## c.m.c

Katt36 said:


> Couldn't this be the nub? Ugh I know I'm reaching.

Nub would have disappeared at 16 weeks. I'm a radiographer, training in ultrasound, your image isn't a true boy shot but if the sonographer saw then it prob is......

That one shot you have is hard to judge.....static images are impossible sometimes


----------



## Katt36

Thanks for your insight. I am sure she probably
Isn't wrong, wishful thinking :(


----------



## nalurose

I'd say boy also


----------



## Katt36

c.m.c said:


> Katt36 said:
> 
> 
> Couldn't this be the nub? Ugh I know I'm reaching.
> 
> Nub would have disappeared at 16 weeks. I'm a radiographer, training in ultrasound, your image isn't a true boy shot but if the sonographer saw then it prob is......
> 
> That one shot you have is hard to judge.....static images are impossible sometimesClick to expand...

Having someone who has a trained eye is very helpful. Thank you so much :). Even when it's not what I want to hear, I appreciate everyone who takes the time to respond. I am grateful.


----------



## c.m.c

Well I honestly wouldn't be saying 100 percent boy from that image, it's sooooo much easier to see when scanning in real time....... Can you get another check at 20 weeks just to be sure???


----------



## c.m.c

Maybe forget an wait to 20 weeks.

This is my cousins scan.....clearly no doubting a boy here. This is 18 weeks......you can see scrotum and penis. Your one image is hard to judge alone. Hope this helps.

Sorry it's upside down it's an iPad pic of the scan on my phone
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Katt36

c.m.c said:


> Maybe forget an wait to 20 weeks.
> 
> This is my cousins scan.....clearly no doubting a boy here. This is 18 weeks......you can see scrotum and penis. Your one image is hard to judge alone. Hope this helps.
> 
> Sorry it's upside down it's an iPad pic of the scan on my phone

Guess there is no denying that shot :). Mine was done at 15+ the first day of 16 weeks. Maybe by the grace of God I will get a different answer but I won't hold my breath :(.


----------



## sbl

Katt36 said:


> This is my third and final child. Third boy. I desperately wanted a girl.

Aw, I understand hun but boys are brill!
My sister has 4 boys!!
I never experienced gender disappointment myself but I can imagine if you desperately wanted a certain sex you might be upset.
I know your probably sick of hearing this but a healthy baby is the main goal.
:hugs:


----------



## Katt36

Your very right :)


----------



## onceisenough1

Its hard to tell from that shot. Good luck hope you get your girl


----------



## Katt36

onceisenough1 said:


> Its hard to tell from that shot. Good luck hope you get your girl

Thanks Hun. The fact the shot doesn't seem 100 percent gives me hope.


----------



## _jellybean_

Katt36 said:


> onceisenough1 said:
> 
> 
> Its hard to tell from that shot. Good luck hope you get your girl
> 
> Thanks Hun. The fact the shot doesn't seem 100 percent gives me hope.Click to expand...

Did the tech seem sure that she saw boy bits?


----------



## Katt36

_jellybean_ said:


> Katt36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onceisenough1 said:
> 
> 
> Its hard to tell from that shot. Good luck hope you get your girl
> 
> Thanks Hun. The fact the shot doesn't seem 100 percent gives me hope.Click to expand...
> 
> Did the tech seem sure that she saw boy bits?Click to expand...

She said she did but went very fast. Then she proceeded to tell my husband and I she had four sons and wanted a girl and wanted to jump off a bridge when she found out! I said awe four boys is nice and she said no its not, I hate it!!!


----------



## SophiaEli

I wonder how you can see anything in this picture... then I seem to be completely blind ((((


----------



## Katt36

Sophia it's so nice to hear you say that lol. I was 15+ first day of 16 weeks. What I see in that picture is what looks like swollen girl parts and something behind it actually looks like the nub from my other scan. But most people see it as a pee pee and the testis. I probably have a distorted view because I want a girl :).


----------



## Katt36

Anyone else think I might still have a chance?


----------



## Batman909

Just me again. I'm so sorry. I'm feeling the same I think u either feel this way or u don't. I chucked my pink things away they were making me upset. Everytime someone asks and I say it's a boy they go "ohhhhhhh no" even my sister said why does the world keep doing this to us. I'm trying to be positive but everyone else's disappointment is wearing off on me. I hope you get a miracle at ur next scan. I'm still hoping for one to. I love my boys but this really was my last chance to. I keep thinking of the things I'm going to miss out on. :(


----------



## _jellybean_

Katt36 said:


> Anyone else think I might still have a chance?

Unfortunately I think the tech was right. 
I'd really start to prepare for blue. I think it will be more difficult emotionally to hear blue again, after trying to find hope that the tech was wrong. Have you been to ingender?

Do you think it would help if you talked to someone--like a therapist? I read about your concerns about PPD, and it might help you to have someone to help you sort all of these feelings out. So so sorry.


----------



## Katt36

I posted on ingender and totally disappointed in that sight. No one responds. I could talk to someone, probably should. I am trying to mentally prepare. I will probably hear the same answer in a month. Wishing I never had that scan so I didn't have to hear the news twice!! Ughhhh.


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> Just me again. I'm so sorry. I'm feeling the same I think u either feel this way or u don't. I chucked my pink things away they were making me upset. Everytime someone asks and I say it's a boy they go "ohhhhhhh no" even my sister said why does the world keep doing this to us. I'm trying to be positive but everyone else's disappointment is wearing off on me. I hope you get a miracle at ur next scan. I'm still hoping for one to. I love my boys but this really was my last chance to. I keep thinking of the things I'm going to miss out on. :(

Honey I share all your same feelings. I don't even want to tell friends I'm having boy. Don't need the bad reaction. I feel like just saying we didn't find out. It's awful but I just imagine people's horrible reaction and get so angry. Ughhhh. I'm trying to see the bright side just is not possible right now. Maybe I do need therapy for this because I can't get excited or happy. I don't even see myself buying anything at all. I have no feeling of wanting to do anything to prepare. I'm awful, I know :(


----------



## c.m.c

Kat I'm so sorry..you are not a bad person for feelin this way, don't beat yourself up for how you naturally feel

....my SIL has 3 boys! I think she has decided now she might go for number 4 even though she was sure 3 was enough.

I rem my colleague telling her it was a boy....there was no denying it was a boy but she kept saying to me.....she (as in my colleague) said she thinks it's a boy.....She wasn't sure of the sex because she said thinks etc etc .....then she said she wouldn't buy blue stuff as there was every chance it could be wrong.

I think if my colleague had said it was a girl she would have never questioned it and would have had the entire house pink.

I know your scan is earlier than hers and there was no denying hers was a boy but maybe prepare for blue and ya never know......... Anyways....maybe go for 4??????


----------



## Katt36

c.m.c said:


> Kat I'm so sorry..you are not a bad person for feelin this way, don't beat yourself up for how you naturally feel
> 
> ....my SIL has 3 boys! I think she has decided now she might go for number 4 even though she was sure 3 was enough.
> 
> I rem my colleague telling her it was a boy....there was no denying it was a boy but she kept saying to me.....she (as in my colleague) said she thinks it's a boy.....She wasn't sure of the sex because she said thinks etc etc .....then she said she wouldn't buy blue stuff as there was every chance it could be wrong.
> 
> I think if my colleague had said it was a girl she would have never questioned it and would have had the entire house pink.
> 
> I know your scan is earlier than hers and there was no denying hers was a boy but maybe prepare for blue and ya never know......... Anyways....maybe go for 4??????

Thanks so much for responding!! I will be 37 in a few days so 4 doesn't seem like option. Unlike my first two pregnancies one is 12 the other is 2 I am completely miserable. My mood is awful and I am the biggest "B" lol. Emotionally if I didn't feel so awful this time, maybe. My husband says he wants one more, he is crazy!! The scan was early and wish I never had it, that way I could have only had to go through the disappointment 1 time not twice. I am trying to just accept it but it stinks, bad!!! I will just prepare to hear boy once again next month :(


----------



## Boo44

Katt36 said:


> I posted on ingender and totally disappointed in that sight. No one responds. I could talk to someone, probably should. I am trying to mentally prepare. I will probably hear the same answer in a month. Wishing I never had that scan so I didn't have to hear the news twice!! Ughhhh.

Hi Hun I've read this whole thing and I agree. Someone told me to post my scan pics on ingender when I was going through similar. I did and I waited 6 days for any response! I bumped it time and time again. I didn't understand why nobody was responding! 

Basically I posted my 12 wk shots on here and almost everyone said girl. Silly me took it as a given just because everyone was saying it! As I already have a boy I got a bit excited :) My husband really wants to be team yellow so I knew we wouldn't be finding out at any scan anyway. It was like my little secret lol. We had an extra scan at 16 wks because of problems with my son In my last pregnancy. The only pic I got was a profile. Again I posted it here and people said looks girly. Finally I posted my 20 wk shots (again profile but full body, but definitely not potty shots which is what you need at 20 wks) and everyone said boy. A few were totally convinced they could see boy bits!! I was totally shocked as I'd thought girl. Which is stupid as I realised, all these are GUESSES and nobody actually knows! So it's my own fault for getting carried away in the first place. Anyway someone said ingender has USS techs so I posted. Eventually one of the techs replied and said there was nothing on my 20 wk scan to say either way. So now I'm back to square one. Totally team yellow. And tbh it's for the best as I was making myself miserable!!

I understand the stress over scan pics and guesses and also the hope for a girl. I want a girl. Yes I want a healthy baby first. But I have to be honest and say I want a girl. I figure I'd rather not know now. If they told me girl now I'd wish I'd waited until birth for the surprise. And if they told me boy now I'd feel disappointment. Whereas I am positive that if they tell me boy at the time of birth and hand my son to me I will feel complete adoration looking at him. So wait I will :) x


----------



## Katt36

Posted on ingender and babycenter. Everyone said same thing. No chance on Earth it's a girl. I want to go crawl in a black hole and never come out!! I sound wretched but this is just awful news for me. Ugh.


----------



## Katt36

Boo44 said:


> Katt36 said:
> 
> 
> I posted on ingender and totally disappointed in that sight. No one responds. I could talk to someone, probably should. I am trying to mentally prepare. I will probably hear the same answer in a month. Wishing I never had that scan so I didn't have to hear the news twice!! Ughhhh.
> 
> Hi Hun I've read this whole thing and I agree. Someone told me to post my scan pics on ingender when I was going through similar. I did and I waited 6 days for any response! I bumped it time and time again. I didn't understand why nobody was responding!
> 
> Basically I posted my 12 wk shots on here and almost everyone said girl. Silly me took it as a given just because everyone was saying it! As I already have a boy I got a bit excited :) My husband really wants to be team yellow so I knew we wouldn't be finding out at any scan anyway. It was like my little secret lol. We had an extra scan at 16 wks because of problems with my son In my last pregnancy. The only pic I got was a profile. Again I posted it here and people said looks girly. Finally I posted my 20 wk shots (again profile but full body, but definitely not potty shots which is what you need at 20 wks) and everyone said boy. A few were totally convinced they could see boy bits!! I was totally shocked as I'd thought girl. Which is stupid as I realised, all these are GUESSES and nobody actually knows! So it's my own fault for getting carried away in the first place. Anyway someone said ingender has USS techs so I posted. Eventually one of the techs replied and said there was nothing on my 20 wk scan to say either way. So now I'm back to square one. Totally team yellow. And tbh it's for the best as I was making myself miserable!!
> 
> I understand the stress over scan pics and guesses and also the hope for a girl. I want a girl. Yes I want a healthy baby first. But I have to be honest and say I want a girl. I figure I'd rather not know now. If they told me girl now I'd wish I'd waited until birth for the surprise. And if they told me boy now I'd feel disappointment. Whereas I am positive that if they tell me boy at the time of birth and hand my son to me I will feel complete adoration looking at him. So wait I will :) xClick to expand...

What you just said makes so much sense! To not know would be better because how could you be disappointed when you hold the baby!! Ahhhh I wish I never had that stupid scan. I mean I got a potty shot and everyone said no chance in H E double hockey sticks its a girl!! So I pretty much would be stupid to think otherwise at this point. Your lucky that the 20 week scan showed no indication!! Thank you so much for taking the time to write all of that. I appreciate everyone who has lended an ear. Sigh. Guess I have no choice but to try to accept it .


----------



## Boo44

You're welcome Hun. It's a horrible place to be. My brother has 4 girls and wanted a boy! I knew I'd be the one to have the boys! It's just so out of any control and such a big thing to deal with. Don't feel bad

By the way I'm definitely no expert but your scan isn't central on the legs is it so how can you be sure? Is the scrotum and penis the brighter bit?


----------



## Katt36

Boo44 said:


> You're welcome Hun. It's a horrible place to be. My brother has 4 girls and wanted a boy! I knew I'd be the one to have the boys! It's just so out of any control and such a big thing to deal with. Don't feel bad
> 
> By the way I'm definitely no expert but your scan isn't central on the legs is it so how can you be sure? Is the scrotum and penis the brighter bit?

The brighter part is the penis supposedly. The base is the scrotum so people are saying. It doesn't look at all like my two year old boys potty shot. I think because I want a girl what I see is possible girl at the bottom and there is a line like girl parts. And a protrusion which to me doesn't look turtle like. But this is what everyone is saying. Outside of a few people who view it like you do. My poor husband isn't convinced either. He keeps saying just wait until 20 week scan.


----------



## Katt36

By the way your son is just adorable!!! :)


----------



## Srrme

Looks like boy parts to me too.


----------



## Katt36

Srrme said:


> Looks like boy parts to me too.

Thanks for responding.


----------



## Srrme

I wanted a girl too, but after seeing my little boy on the screen (especially in 3D/4D) I can't wait to meet him. I am now really looking forward to having 3 boys running the roost! :D


----------



## Batman909

I wasn't going to find out but I was scared I would be disappointed when it was born I thought if its a boy I need time to prepare myself instead of hoping its a girl all along and getting pink things only to have a boy come out. I cried a lot last night :(


----------



## Boo44

Katt36 said:


> By the way your son is just adorable!!! :)

Aww thanks that's so sweet!

I think I can see what you mean on the picture but I'd never have been able to tell myself lol.


----------



## c.m.c

Katt36 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> You're welcome Hun. It's a horrible place to be. My brother has 4 girls and wanted a boy! I knew I'd be the one to have the boys! It's just so out of any control and such a big thing to deal with. Don't feel bad
> 
> By the way I'm definitely no expert but your scan isn't central on the legs is it so how can you be sure? Is the scrotum and penis the brighter bit?
> 
> The brighter part is the penis supposedly. The base is the scrotum so people are saying. It doesn't look at all like my two year old boys potty shot. I think because I want a girl what I see is possible girl at the bottom and there is a line like girl parts. And a protrusion which to me doesn't look turtle like. But this is what everyone is saying. Outside of a few people who view it like you do. My poor husband isn't convinced either. He keeps saying just wait until 20 week scan.Click to expand...



I swear i think no sonographer would ever actually say that was a particular sex.....static images are difficult....it's all about what the sonographer has scanned and seen!!

Think yellow yellow yellow for 4 more weeks, honestly. 

I'm not trying to give you false hope but you're never ever going to know for sure till 20 weeks and the next 4 weeks will completely wreck your head.


----------



## Katt36

Srrme said:


> I wanted a girl too, but after seeing my little boy on the screen (especially in 3D/4D) I can't wait to meet him. I am now really looking forward to having 3 boys running the roost! :D

Hopefully I will feel the same :) thanks so much for responding. Hearing other people's feelings helps a lot!!!


----------



## Katt36

Batman909 said:


> I wasn't going to find out but I was scared I would be disappointed when it was born I thought if its a boy I need time to prepare myself instead of hoping its a girl all along and getting pink things only to have a boy come out. I cried a lot last night :(

Awe honey I do feel your pain. Our stories are so much alike! I have been crying a lot as well :(. You can write to me anytime! We can cry together xxxx


----------



## Katt36

c.m.c said:


> Katt36 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> You're welcome Hun. It's a horrible place to be. My brother has 4 girls and wanted a boy! I knew I'd be the one to have the boys! It's just so out of any control and such a big thing to deal with. Don't feel bad
> 
> By the way I'm definitely no expert but your scan isn't central on the legs is it so how can you be sure? Is the scrotum and penis the brighter bit?
> 
> The brighter part is the penis supposedly. The base is the scrotum so people are saying. It doesn't look at all like my two year old boys potty shot. I think because I want a girl what I see is possible girl at the bottom and there is a line like girl parts. And a protrusion which to me doesn't look turtle like. But this is what everyone is saying. Outside of a few people who view it like you do. My poor husband isn't convinced either. He keeps saying just wait until 20 week scan.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I swear i think no sonographer would ever actually say that was a particular sex.....static images are difficult....it's all about what the sonographer has scanned and seen!!
> 
> Think yellow yellow yellow for 4 more weeks, honestly.
> 
> I'm not trying to give you false hope but you're never ever going to know for sure till 20 weeks and the next 4 weeks will completely wreck your head.Click to expand...

Your so right! My head is being wrecked! I just have to brace for boy and pray for it to change!!


----------



## _jellybean_

Hi again. Yeah...I trust th techs at ingender. Please--let yourself feel however you feel. It's okay to be sad/upset. Try not to be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Katt36

Are all the commenters techs??


----------



## _jellybean_

Katt36 said:


> Are all the commenters techs??

No. But I trust the ones that are--charliecats, cold water, and lovemyfour. But I do think that your shot is clear:( looks like boy bits hon. Don't think it could be swollen girl bits at 16 weeks


----------



## Katt36

Thanks I'm sure your probably right. Doesn't make me happy but its the cards I'm dealt. So be it.


----------



## LissaCoffey

was hoping that wasn't boy bits and maybe the cord.


----------



## Katt36

LissaCoffey said:


> was hoping that wasn't boy bits and maybe the cord.

I am sure I couldn't be that lucky. I will wait until 20 weeks but I'm just going to accept it or what it is. Thanks for responding :).


----------

